
Extraction Zone app helps first responders safely cut through modern cars - hoag
http://www.autoblog.com/2011/04/03/extraction-zone-app-helps-first-responders-safely-cut-through-mo/
======
nyellin
Whoever wrote this app understood two simple business techniques:

1) In non-technological industries there are golden opportunities for software
developers. A small app like this can make a huge difference for first
responders.

2) Sometimes it pays to target small, specific niches instead of the entire
market. Even if your potential users make up 0.1% of all users (e.g. iPhone
owners) your specificity can pay off by capturing all of that 0.1%.

~~~
momotomo
To get mandated against a niche either as the defacto standard or as literally
specified by a government / industry body is brilliant as well.

